# Speed Line/ Zip line



## Treecutr (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been wnating to learn how to set these up as it pertains to removing trees, but havn't had a tree to practice on that will allow for errors should I set it up wrong. I have seen quite a few vids, looks fairly simple. I was hoping someone could point me towards a good video, or book/ website that will describe it in detail, or someone tell me the basics. the tree I have to try it on is in an area that I can almost just fell it without hitting anything critical, but I will have to haul chunks and brush a decent distance, so I thought a speedline would work great, as there is a nice wide path I could use. Any help would be great. I won't do anything I don't feel confident in either. Thanks
Mace


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Aug 23, 2010)

The book "The Art and Science of Practical Rigging"

There are some good articles online also if you look hard enough.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 23, 2010)

Long before I ever tried speedlines, I imagined that they were a great way to save back strain and time by magically transporting trees in pieces from the backyard out to the bed of the chipper truck. It usually doesn't work out that well.

In my limited experience, speedlines are best suited for quickly moving falling tree parts away from the area directly below them and for speeding up the climber's efforts to rig each cut. I tie a rope beneath my cut, attach a loop runner above the cut, the groundie pulls the speedline tight, and then I clip it to the rope with a carabiner and cut it off. Wheee! 10 seconds later, loosen the rope, then do it again and again until I am out of loop runners. 

I don't think speedlines are often effective for long horizontal distances because that setup requires a control line to pull the load down the long haul (unless you have a rather large vertical drop) and another line to control the descent and to return the trolley to the climber. All this equipment requires the right location, equipment, and crew skills. 

I don't try the fancy speedline setup with control lines too often, but I love to use the quick "cut & slide" method for toting the falling branches away from over the deck and closer to the chipper.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Feb 4, 2012)

*zip line*

http://www.#############/pdf/speedline_variations_1.pdf

http://www.#############/pdf/speedline_variations2.pdf

I an old mecanics crane on the front of chipper to load the heavys with and have used it to load the zip line, the dont suggest it as they say it is to hard to tell load you put on it but this old electric winch crane grunts to load a 5-600 lb round and very seldom have the chance to do it but has helped when over high end landscaping or alluminum car port etc,
Paul


----------



## hunthawkdog (Feb 9, 2012)

*spd line zip line*

my last zip line gatherd a big crowd and i got lots of cheers from beighbors and on lookers. up high i was abel to zip 3 cut three piecs at a time tie up 3 let the first 2 hang cut the 3 and zip . when i got down to the trunk (18''x10') we found out how far the tree the zip was tried to would bend . i came within inches of the house peak . but hey an inch is as good as mile . for me i love the zip line and ill admit i ride it once in awhile . but every set is so diffrent a new danger lerks around every corner .little wood good big wood i better think twice


----------

